# Fabricar ojos de angel con leds



## thors

Se pueden fabricar con metacrilato, "acrílico", o "policarbonato" ambos de 8mm, los focos sellados como los del corsa para abrirlos usan un horno eléctrico domestico caliente aprox.120°C por 5 minutos ( hay que observar durante ese periodo los plásticos) y con una cuchilla los abren como los moluscos y para sellarlos los vuelven a calentar, aunque en el mercado automotriz hay siliconas para alta temperatura.

Nota: se puede usar las varillas de las persianas americanas no importa que sean hexagonales

http://usuarios.multimania.es/katraska/demon_eyes.htm


----------



## quiri

Alguien me pueden decir donde se pueden comprar las varillas de acrilico en santiago (chile)? y ¿cuanto valen? que tengo ganas de hacerlo en mi auto


----------



## thors

Por san francisco hay un par de negocios dedicados a los acrílicos a la altura del #170 0  #186


----------



## quiri

gracias por la respuesta thors


----------



## MaMu

Que buenas fotos, no imagine que quedaban tan bien. Alto tunning.

Saludos.


----------



## Gonzakpo

MUY BUENO ESTO! 
YA MISMO ME PONGO A INVESTIGAR SI SE LO PUEDO HACER AL CORSA.

Alguien sabe donde comprar estas barrillas en Buenos Aires (cap. fed. preferentemente)?
y cuanto salen?

y otra cosa, en las fotos de la pagina del autor, la parte de arriba del anillo esta como "apagada" lo cual es logico porque es donde estan los leds, no hay anillo ahi.
Pero en la otra foto que postearon se ve que el anillo da toda la vuelta!? Como hacen eso? donde ponen los leds?



GRACIAS


----------



## buster

quiri dijo:
			
		

> porfavor si me pueden dicir donde se pueden comprar las varillas de acrilico en santiago (chile)? y ¿cuanto valen? que tengo ganas de acerlo en mi auto




quiri m puedes decir el nombre del local y si tenis alguna otra información, para saber si puedo mandar a pedirlas, pk quiero hacer para mi auto pro vivo en arica.
vale! 

salu2


----------



## Manuel1983

Gonzakpo dijo:
			
		

> y otra cosa, en las fotos de la pagina del autor, la parte de arriba del anillo esta como "apagada" lo cual es logico porque es donde estan los leds, no hay anillo ahi.
> Pero en la otra foto que postearon se ve que el anillo da toda la vuelta!? Como hacen eso? donde ponen los leds?


Que tal, esto es simplemente ley de la refraccion de la luz, lo que podemos es crear el aro completo y despues unirle otras varillas a los costados o como puedas colocarselas y que obviamente no se vean en el faro, y por atras colocarle el led, lo que haria la varilla seria llevar la luz hacia el aro sin perder iluminacion asi tendriamos un aro completo, si no me explique dime y me voy paso a paso


----------



## electroaficionado

Que buen efecto...si tuviese auto ya me ponía hacerme unos...   
En cuanto a donde encontrar en capital el acrílico, en las librerías artísticas técnicas he visto... fíjate si andas cerca de plaza italia sobre santa fe hay una grande que quizas tenga, sino donde vendan materiales para estudiantes de arquitectura tambien ... suerte


----------



## robinson Cerquera R

donde puedo conseguir el metacrilico en colombia


----------



## Manonline

En Capital Federal, Buenos Aires, Argentina estan los locales de acrilico en la calle Uruguay... a una o dos cuadras de la Av. Corrientes.

Suerte,
Mano.

P.D.: De paso le das la vuelta a la manzana y compras los LEDs en Microelectronica que queda en la calle Peron entre Uruguay y Parana


----------



## falexis19

que tal si los que le fabriquen esto a sus autos pongan las fotos para ir viendo ideas para los diferentes autos.

io tengo una saveiro 87

se le podra hacer?


----------



## marcellito

Estimado buster, te envio la direccion en santiago para que compres el metacrilato de 8mm.Yo lo mande a pedir y me lo enviaron por bus a Valdivia, los fabrique y me quedaron impeque.Lo unico que me dio julepe meter los focos nuevos DE MI V16  al horno..cualquier ayuda que te pueda brindar me escribes.Salu2. ACRILICOS NORGLAS 025896000-025550528


----------



## mnicolau

Acá les dejo una foto de un ojo de angel q hice con una varilla de acrílico de 8mm, colocado en mi moto, tiene un led blanco de alta luminosidad en cada punta.

Saludos


----------



## tanito1606

muy buena nicolau! yo voy a ver si consigo aqui en tucuman de esas varillas y sin dudas las hago..! donde compraste vos las varillas de metacrilato en alguna casa de serigrafia? ppuede ser--!

salu2


----------



## mnicolau

tanito1606 dijo:
			
		

> muy buena nicolau! yo voy a ver si consigo aqui en tucuman de esas varillas y sin dudas las hago..! donde compraste vos las varillas de metacrilato en alguna casa de serigrafia? ppuede ser--!
> 
> salu2



Gracias tanito, compré la varilla en una casa q vende todas cosas de acrílico, cortan de la medida q uno necesita, queda muy bueno la verdad, bien orignal..

Saludos


----------



## tanito1606

te la vendieron fraccionada o x metros?


----------



## mnicolau

Había comprado 1[m], pero vendían el largo q uno quería, y tenían de varios diámetros.


----------



## 426ivan

Che, alguien comentó hace un tiempo que esto funciona pero el calor de las luces derrite el plástico y se terminan deformando dentro de la óptica. Es así? Se deforman? Quiénes lo probaron? Digo, con el calir de las luces altas y bajas del auto, por ejemplo si voy en ruta con altas encedidas, el calor derrite el metacrilato?  

Iván.-


----------



## shadowpucci

Gente, tengo un dato para los que necesitan las barras y estan por el oeste, yo las consegui en San Justo, acrilicos lamanna el telefono es 44821055 y la direccion es mendoza 2782 a 3 cuadras de camino de cintura y a 8 o 9 de la plaza de san justo. ya compre las varillas, ahora cuando termine los focos, los posteo... Saludos


Matias L.


----------



## pechan2007

hola muchachos, esta muy buena la idea, mnicolau le queda jolla a la moto!

mi pregunta es: son cara las varillas?

salu2!


----------



## shadowpucci

16 pesos la barra de 1,2 metros pulida de 8mm,
10 pesos la de 5mm que la compre para hacerle el borde a la patente . 
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

shadowpucci, fotofotofoto, y por que no a los demas tambien. pregunto por que no se. en la foto mnicolau no se ilumina demasiado toda la optica? los ojos de angel posta posta no iluminan solo el"ojo"?


----------



## pechan2007

no es cara entonces, muchachos suban mas fotos a medida que van haciendo!


----------



## mnicolau

pechan2007 dijo:
			
		

> hola muchachos, esta muy buena la idea, mnicolau le queda jolla a la moto!
> 
> salu2!



Hola pechan, si me gustó mucho como queda y bien original. Ahí tenés otra cosa para agregarle a la tuya.. jeje.

Zeta_bola_1, si al propósito el tema de iluminar toda la óptica para aprovechar el espejo q tiene e iluminar un poco más, verlo en persona es otra cosa q en la foto, queda muy bien. 

Lo q se hace es colocar atrás del ojo, una cinta reflectiva, con esto se eliminan las pérdidas de luz hacia atrás y ahí si, vas a ver iluminado sólo el ojo. Aconsejo probar de las dos maneras, a mi me gustó más cómo quedaba la q usé (sin la cinta).

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, okok, yyyyy esteeee, de que cinta estariamos hablando?saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Les dejo un video muy bien explicado paso a paso y muestra lo de la cinta...  yo lo probé con un pedazo de vinilo reflectivo (creo q ahí usa algo así también).

YouTube - Como crear personalizado LED de Anillo Ojo de Angel

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

perdona mi desconocimiento, peo no conozco ni la cinta que usa el ni el vinilo que usas vos, muy buen aporte ese video. saludos


----------



## shadowpucci

bueno, como era debido, arme las ANGEL EYES para el auto pero, como es un suzuki fun, no podia tener ojos de angel redondos, sino tipo anime, por ello tienen esta forma psicodelica. el finde que viene los monto, asi que veremos como quedan que tul....


espero sus criticas/respuestas


y espero les sirva a varios para tomar coraje


saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lindo, lindo. espero las fotos de cuando esten montados. aunque les cause gracia, estuve haciendo unas pruebas con las barritas de pegamento, de esas que se usan con una pistolita que la calientan. muy buen efecto, muy bueno. saludos


----------



## Marvin Jonathan

Hola a to2 soy nuevo en el foro vi el video y esta bueno solo q si alguien se sabe la lista de los materiales que se utilizan para hacer los ojos de angel 
Salu2


----------



## shadowpucci

2 leds
2 resistencias de 470 o 680 ohms
barra de acrilico, del diametro y largo que te guste

y bueno, si te gusta, la cinta reflectiva


saludos

MAtias


----------



## Marvin Jonathan

bueno gracias por tu repuesta, aunque para encontrar la barra de acrilico creo que me va a costar encontrarlo        salu2


----------



## fernandoae

Para los que no consiguen las barras de acrilico: Vayan a una a algun lugar donde vendan cortinas    yo compre unas argollas plasticas bien baratas (se ve igual y no hace falta doblar nada).Tampoco use cinta reflectiva.
Es algo facil de hacer, barato y muy vistoso   
Asi quedan:

http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=21238644#photos
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=21238641#photos
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=21238723#photos


----------



## DJ DRACO

buena idea la de fernando.

siempre es util darse idea cuando faltan materiales.


----------



## shadowpucci

gente, miren lo que hice en el tablero del 404 de mi viejo!


http://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen001ny7.jpg

http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen002ps7.jpg

http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen003nc0.jpg

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen004bb4.jpg

http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen006kf9.jpg

http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen007cy6.jpg

http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tableroyeyosn8.jpg




aqui esta la placa reguladora de intensidad.....


porque el 404 GP tenia regulador de intensidad de luces de tablero....



http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen008cx7.jpg




que les parece?


----------



## fernandoae

Queda bueno... lo que si le tendrias que haber hecho los cortes en la parte de afuera de la circunferencia para que ilumine hacia el centro  .Ahora lo que me quiero hacer es lo mismo pero con leds rgb, vi unos que dependiendo de las rpm cambia el color y me gustaron mucho... el unico problema es que no consigo ningun integrado convertidor de frecuencia a tension para implementar algo.La otra que me queda es con un micro PIC pero como no tengo programador ni pic se me hace complicado porq donde vivo no hay casas de electronica (vivo en una isla jaja).. asiq escucho sugerencias...
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

2907 creo que es ese integrado que buscas. saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Sip ese es el que busco y no encuentro. Alguna alternativa con componentes discretos?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sip, fijate aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23014.html  ahi mnicolau uso componentes discretos para no usar el integrado. saludos


----------



## shadowpucci

yo digo, si usas osciladores a la frecuencia que queres que cambie el tablero, y pones en cada salida un contador q se resetee en un tiempo fijo, y el platino en otro contador de iguales caracteristicas, y las salidas las mandas a un detector de primer impulso, si el 1º impulso es de tu oscilador, es un color, si el primer impulso es del platino, es otro color, y armando circuiteria discreta, podes armar cuanta etapa se te ocurra..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira este CI, tal vez te sirva.

TC9400

VOLTAGE-TO-FREQUENCY/FREQUENCY-TO-VOLTAGE CONVERTERS

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shadowpucci

el problema de los VFC es la linealidad. y aparte son caaaaaaros


----------



## fernandoae

El precio en mi caso no importa... el problema es que no consigo nada..

Aca les dejo otra idea
YouTube - AUDIORRITMICO (DIY) BERLINGO
Es un audiorritmico bien facil que me arme... toman la salida de un sub ponen un diodo de germanio en serie, de ahi alimentan un lm317 conectado como fuente de Icte y de ahi al led... el plastico ese transparente es el difusor de un lcd de un estereo viejo.


----------



## shadowpucci

Bueno, luego de no animarme a abrir la optica, y habiendo encontrado en la casa de los leds unas tiras de led flexibles









las cuales estan GENIALES para cualquier tipo de aplicacion, ya que iluminan muy groso, decidi hacer algo sobre los faros. Por lo que, con otros motivos (compra de leds para casa, no jodo), me diriji a la casa del led... compre dos de esas tiritas de $30.... y me diverti un rato con ellas y las opticas(sin necesidad de abrirlas).....

y los resultados fueron.....









de tarde/noche se ven....





y de dia...






http://img269.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img6541.jpg

se ven desde 2 km las muy guachas...  y quedaron geniales! y se hace en media hora....

creo que es una buena alternativa a abrir las opticas, y se consiguen por 30 pesos aca en buenos aires


----------



## DOSMETROS

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> .Ahora lo que me quiero hacer es lo mismo pero con leds rgb, vi unos que dependiendo de las rpm cambia el color y me gustaron mucho... el unico problema es que no consigo ningun integrado convertidor de frecuencia a tension para implementar algo.La otra que me queda es con un micro PIC pero como no tengo programador ni pic se me hace complicado porq donde vivo no hay casas de electronica (vivo en una isla jaja).. asiq escucho sugerencias...
> Saludos


 
A ver si te sirven éstos Fernandoae:

http://josepino.com/circuits/?tachometer-circuit.jps

El que pongo en imágenes , el circuito es de un sitio y las plaquetas de otro , así que podrían tener componenetes diferentes . Fijate.

Suerte!


----------



## fernandoae

Acà encontrè la pagina: http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/11/16/led-modded-gauges/
YouTube - Rpm megane coupe
 La idea que tengo es hacer un ojo de angel que cambie de color con las RPMs y ponerlo en el tablero... pero ultimamente no tengo mucho tiempo...
Ya conseguì un par de integrados   .
Como se ve lindo y mi Berlingo no tiene tacometro en cualquier momento me pongo y armo algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

.
No tiene nada que ver con el tablero de un automóvil , pero me causó gracia el uso de la tecnología y los led de colores:







*No es un lavamanos, solo es una pequeña luz que se adapta al grifo del agua y que la colorea en rojo si el agua está caliente y en azul si está fría. Batería , sensor de temperatura , leds , etc , todo en un cartuchito.*

Saludos!

.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

sera una tontera, pero esta muuuyyyyy bueno, jejeje


----------



## fernandoae

No nos vayamos mucho del tema  
Acà està la pagina de ese producto, www.hansaamerica.net 
Realmente muy buenas cosas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lo güenisimo seria hacerlo, fuera de que es offtopic


por cierto, no encuentro el chirimbolo pa verlo


saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Volviendo al tema del ojo de angel... jaja...  lo de la canilla no es màs que un termometro (termistor, diodo, algo) un led bicolor, algùn micro...
Se podria hacer con un pic de gama baja que tenga entrada analògica y despùes manejar un led bicolor con PWM.
Volviendo al tema del ojo de angel... lo complicado para hacer lo de la canilla serìa la parte estetica... e impermeabilizarlo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Y para el lava parabrisas   ?


----------



## comando_co

Te sobraste con ese diseño del perrito en la botella. Esta muy bueno para adornar el taller de electrónica, se ve muy creativo y acorde con la profesion


----------



## Chelouruguay

Hola gente, aca estoy reviviendo un viejo post.
QUisiera saber si me pueden enviar un tubo de acrilico para hacer un par de Angel Eyes.
aca en Uruguay no he podido conseguir el material.
Respecto a lo otro, se consigue.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandoae

Te va a salir más caro el envio!...
Y no es obligatorio que sea acrilico... puede ser plastico, vidrio.... hay que usar la imaginación


----------



## juanignacio

Hola amigos del Foro
Reviviendo el tema, sacándolo de la tumba quería agradecerles enormemente las idea de poder realizarlo. Con mi hermano llevamos acabo el proyecto y se be muy bien en un Hyundai Accent, pero lo realizamos de otra manera, perforamos la varilla cada 20º quedándonos 17 led's en la varrila. Cuando este el auto en la casa pondré unas fotos para que vean como queda lo que hicimos.
*Saludos y Muchas Gracias*


----------



## fernandoae

Dale subite unas fotos para ver


----------



## DOSMETROS

El acrílico se envejece rápido , lo mejor es policarbonato


----------



## juanignacio

El celular con cámara no acompaña mucho, pero aquí unas fotos como se ven de noche, pronto subiré unas de dia.










*Saludos*


----------



## javier397

Chelouruguay dijo:


> Hola gente, aca estoy reviviendo un viejo post.
> QUisiera saber si me pueden enviar un tubo de acrilico para hacer un par de Angel Eyes.
> aca en Uruguay no he podido conseguir el material.
> Respecto a lo otro, se consigue.
> 
> Muchas gracias!


chelo aca en uruguay venden si... buscate alguna casa de cortinas venecianas que hay por pocitos... ellos te venden


----------



## vicentesay

alguien sabe donde venden el metacrilato en Guatemala????????????


----------



## fernandoae

No, ni idea donde


----------



## Selkir

Bueno, no me he leído todos los comentarios pero me parece que no se habla del tema legal de hacer esto de los ojos de ángel y eso es una cosa que, al menos a mi, me preocupa; Quería preguntar eso: si legalmente está permitido poner ojos de ángel artesanales a un coche que no los lleve de serie.


----------



## fernandoae

Que problemas puede traer?


----------



## Selkir

En principio me imagino que ninguno, pero ya que tengo la intención de hacerlo no me quiero meter en ningún lio, ya que desconozco algo la ley respecto a las modificaciones que se le pueden hacer a un coche; más que nada es para asegurarme, pero con tu pregunta me imagino que no pasa nada.


----------



## fernandoae

Allá está eso de la itg no? deberias averiguar, porque capaz que lo meten como alteracion del sistema de iluminación de serie o algo asi... pero si le pones algun interruptor oculto no creo que tengas problemas, los apagas y listo


----------



## Selkir

Aquí en España lo que existe es la DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico) y luego está ITV (Inspección Técnica de Vehiculos).
He estado buscando algo ha cerca de las modificaciones que se le pueden hacer y la verdad que no encuentro mucho. Buscaré con un poco más de detenimiento a ver si encuentro algo, aunque no creo que haya ningún problema en ponerselo


----------



## rash

Cualquier modificación que se realice a un vehículo con respecto a su equipamiento de fábrica debe estar homologado por industria, o bien lo compras ya homologado y un taller te realiza el montaje, o bien te lo homologa un perito industrial (un ingeniero) y te lo montan en un taller.
Los ojos de angel casero estan totalmente prohibidos si no son homologados... la guardia civil de tráfico te puede parar y pedirte la homologación y si no la tienes pues ya sabes.... además en la inspección técnica de vehículos (ITV) no te lo dejan pasar si no le enseñas la homologación....

en resumen, ESTE TIPO DE MONTAJES CASEROS ESTA PROHIBIDO *EN ESPAÑA* Y NO QUEDA MÁS DISCUSIÓN...

saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Ahhh era  ITV no ITG  que suerte que acá en Argentina no tenemos eso! que seria de mi sino...
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=9852195#photos
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=8807623&surr=0#photos

Están medio sueltos, un poco peligroso en caso de chocar


----------



## zeta_bola_1

rash dijo:


> Cualquier modificación que se realice a un vehículo con respecto a su equipamiento de fábrica debe estar homologado por industria, o bien lo compras ya homologado y un taller te realiza el montaje, o bien te lo homologa un perito industrial (un ingeniero) y te lo montan en un taller.
> Los ojos de angel casero estan totalmente prohibidos si no son homologados... la guardia civil de tráfico te puede parar y pedirte la homologación y si no la tienes pues ya sabes.... además en la inspección técnica de vehículos (ITV) no te lo dejan pasar si no le enseñas la homologación....
> 
> en resumen, ESTE TIPO DE MONTAJES CASEROS ESTA PROHIBIDO *EN ESPAÑA* Y NO QUEDA MÁS DISCUSIÓN...
> 
> saludos




pregunto, para sacarme la duda, la homologacion seria algun tipo de papel o tarjeta que te dice uq etal cosa esta permitido???

y eso para tooooodo lo qeu le pones al auto???

de locos!!


----------



## Scooter

Pues si, para casi todo.
Por ejemplo mi coche lleva preinstalación para antinieblas, seguramente bastaría con ir al taller y ponerlos. Pero yo no lo puedo hacer.
Si por ejemplo quiero poner otros diferentes a los oficiales tendría que homologar que ESOS faros se pueden poner EN MI COCHE y que están bien puestos; tras hacer ese cambio pasar una ITV.
Esa documentación no vale para los mismos faros puestos en tu coche.
Lo mismo para un enganche de remolque, hay que pasar la ITV aunque se lo pongas el día que compras el coche en el mismo concesionario.
Otra cosa es que la gente pase, y que luego le multen, claro.
En general hay que procurar que no parezca que has cambiado nada, si no te van a parar a cada momento a marear. Caso típico la matricula reducida delantera.

En realidad es de cajón que sea así: Yo puedo comprar unos faros perfectos e instalarlos mirando hacia atrás, deslumbrando a todo el mundo o de forma que quemen la instalación eléctrica.

Casi lo mismo ocurre en las instalaciones de todo tipo, otra cosa es que se haga mas o menos caso.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a eso iba masomenos, no podes poner un stereo por ejemplo


----------



## Scooter

Eso si, todos llevan preinstalación y es cambiar un enchufe por otro.
Lo que no tengo tan claro es si se puede poner una etapa de 400W ya que hay que pasar cableado nuevo, fusibles etc. Aunque en el interior se meten poco (de momento) en las ITV: Comprueban los km, los cinturones de seguridad y poco mas.


----------



## fernandoae

Pero los tipos tienen sus motivos, aunque son exagerados!
Yo por suerte manejo atento  un dia iba con la musica bien fuerte y comprobe que la bocina del tren no se escucha... menos mal que miré!


----------



## Scooter

Lo de exagerado ya es discutible; he visto innumerables coches a los que no les van las luces de freno o solo les va una de las tres. Yo las miro siempre que aparco contra una pared pero hay mucha gente que nuca hace nada de nada de mantenimiento, así que pagamos justos por pecadores.


----------



## Selkir

A eso me refería yo, porque hace tiempo si que escuche lo de las homologaciones.
Em fin, los ojos de ángel como que no los hago; tal vez piense ne hacer alguna otra cosa para dentro del vehículo que no se vea y no sea muy cantosa.

Muchas gracias por aclarar mis dudas.


----------



## fernandoae

Decile que está homologado por Foros de Electrónica


----------



## Manotas

fernandoae dijo:


> Decile que está homologado por Foros de Electrónica



jajajaj

en todas casi en todos los paises esta prohibido el uso de cosas indevidas que no vienen a su fabricacion por homolgacion 

si es por eso no se podria ocupar ningun tipo de producto de los cuales se vende en el comercio 
seria un poco ilogico no crees ????
para que venden llantas ? .. las llantas pasan a ser un accesorio no original del vehiculo al ser cambiadas .. tanto por calidad como por perfil y anchura  . hay muchos que tienen que ensanchar los tapabarros pra que entren estas ruedas de mayor aro ... 
que me dicen de la suspencion racing . que es sumamente baja y que  por cualquier piedra uno salta dentro del auto ??? 
que me dices con luces de xenon 
que me dices con poner focos traseros  enves de luces con fondo negro . le cmbian todo el foco por fondos color aluminio ??
que pasa con cambiarle el volante por uno mas deportivo ....???
que pasa con cambiarle la palanca de cambios ???
que pasa con colocar neblineros cuando este no trae de fabrica ???

seria ilogico , y no veriamos autos con todas esas caracteristicas si estuviese legalmente 100% prohibido .. osino ya no existirian  .. o me dirian que ellos han sido capaces de homolgarlos ?? jaja.....

yo tengo un vehiculo que no viene con jaula antivuelco y yo se la puse en su interior . y no puedo andar con esa jaula porque no esta homolgada .... para que homolgen m jaula me cobran casi la mitad de lo que me sale el auto ..... por eso solo lo ocupo paraa piques y no pra uso diario ....( en esto estamos de acuerdo con la homologacion en cuanto a lo que es seguridad )

lo demas lo encuentro absurdo
saludos


----------



## oscarillo

tienes razon manotas, gracias a dios aqui en son mexico no batallamos con eso jeje


----------



## Roberto Diaz

Buen dia a todos, excelentes ideas!!!!!!!!


----------



## bejar

alguien me puede decir donde puedo conseguir las varillas en tucuman?

probe de hacer con barras de silicona y la luz no pasa y estuve pensando que si los pongo en el auto se derretiran con el calor de la luz 
porfavor si alguien me puede decir la direccion y el precio de las barras metacrilato


----------



## manuelguillen

hola buenas
alguien sabe donde puedo comprar las varillas de acrilico en el peru????????????????


----------



## JairoDaniel

Muy interesante, soy nuevo en éste foro; me podrían decir en que tipos de tiendas encuentro esas varillas y si quizá tienen otro nombre.


----------

